# Deeluxe Boots



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

has any1 tried Deeluxe boots? im currently looking at Deeluxe Sonic SCL, it has the Speed Lacing system like Burton Moto's,Im just wondering if these are good quality boots and how'd they hold up against wear/tear, thanks for any input,


----------

